# Canister Filters



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew how long the bacteria in a canister filter can survive during a power outage. Thanks!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would guess that an arbitrary figure can't be stated, as it would depend on the amount of oxygen present at the time of the power outage as well as the actual bacterial population.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Most bacteria can enter a state in which they essentially "hibernate" for lack of a better word. This means, unless there is something that will outright kill them (in this case, a _complete_ lack of oxygen or habitat - ie. water) they should be able to exist for two weeks or so in this state.

A couple of days = no problem, whereas a week might see a bit of a die-off.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info! I'm going to be moving in the coming months so I wanted to check that all the good bacteria wouldn't die in the process.


----------

